
Fake Amazon parcels with GPS trackers used for entrapment - eeZah7Ux
https://www.zdnet.com/article/amazon-delivery-thieves-beware-cops-plant-gps-trackers-in-fake-parcels/
======
masonic
Submitted title is editorialized. Actual title: "Amazon delivery thieves
beware: Cops plant GPS trackers in fake parcels"

------
QuinnyPig
That’s absolutely not what entrapment is.

